# ISO quick grain side dish with salmon



## crankin (Feb 27, 2009)

I am planning on making salmon, sauteed green beans, and then a side dish of some sort of grain. I was thinking couscous, quinoa, or brown rice. I would like something that has some good variety/wholesomeness to it.  Any recommendations on something that would fit this menu nicely?

P.S. The salmon will be simply broiled with sea salt and pepper. The sauteed green beans will be flavored with garlic and thyme. Pinot noir will be the wine. 

Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2009)

I would use the couscous and add some diced dried apricots and some toasted almonds or pine nuts.Any dried fruit you enjoy and nuts or even sliced green onions are wonderful and give the couscous extra punch.

kadesma


----------



## Hungry (Feb 28, 2009)

*grain*

I like Rice with most any fish dish.
I have found the Jasmine, in my opinion, is by far better than any others brands I have tried.
Granted it don't have the nutritional value as brown rice but the taste is GREAT!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 28, 2009)

Creamy Cheese Grits


----------



## cookingwithliz (Feb 28, 2009)

Couscous is really good when cooked in vegetable broth instead of water. Like Kadesma said add some fruit or nuts. I think I make it different every time depending on what is in the cupboard.  Dates and pinenuts go well together.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree with the couscous, but would nix the fruit & just add some chopped herbs & maybe some sauteed diced red bell pepper & diced onion.  While it's probably just personal preference on my part, I don't care much for fruit-infused dishes with seafood, & I'm also not sure fruit-infused couscous would mesh all that well with the garlicy green beans.


----------



## crankin (Mar 3, 2009)

Tell me if you think this would work with the menu I mentioned: Bell Pepper and Fresh Mozzarella Couscous Recipe - Rice/Grains - MyRecipes.com


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow - I think that recipe fits your menu PERFECTLY!!  I'd probably serve it warm instead of chilled though.

Thanks for providing the link - I've copied it to try myself - lol!!


----------



## tdiprincess (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm glad I took a look at this thread. I've been incorporating more wholegrains into our diet, couscous being one of them. The first time I put different dry herbs in there. It tasted good, but I will be trying these other ideas! Thank you!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 5, 2009)

Actually, before you start getting all excited about incorporating more couscous into your diet, keep in mind that it is NOT a "whole grain", or any kind of grain at all for that matter.  Although it LOOKS like a grain, couscous is actually a sort of pasta, made from crushed, steamed semolina wheat.  While it is far less processed than pastas made from flour, & thus definitely better for you, it's not quite as nutritious as true whole grains.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 5, 2009)

couscous is fast, brown rice is slow. Quinoa is pretty quick as is bulgar wheat. all can be made with veg and broth and be delish.


----------



## gage (Mar 8, 2009)

With Salmon couscous is nice -I sub orange or mango juice for the water. Try making preseved lemons ( you will need several weeks lead time ,but they keep for months ) they go well with fish and poultry -Gage


----------

